# Started working on the hard shack again



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

So after 2 years of this thing sitting, unfinished, I started working on it again. I tried my hand at sewing, this is the 1st test fit of the canvas enclosure. I designed this shack to fit next to my sled on a 2 place snowmobile trailer, for lake erie ice. Side pops out to give an extra 3'×7' ice area to fish. Total inside dimension of 7x7'-6". I still have a bunch of stuff to do to be finished.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Got yourself a sleeper there. Nice job!


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Got yourself a sleeper there. Nice job!


Not sure I'd sleep on the ice, but plenty of room to do it.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Very nice...you do good work.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

How much do you think it weighs? It would be a perfect dark house spear shack!!!


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Decoy hound said:


> How much do you think it weighs? It would be a perfect dark house spear shack!!!


I figured it up when I started the build, I think its around 500 lbs. I remember it was less than what my quad weighed. But I haven't actually weighed it.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

That’s not bad at all, I really like it!! Awesome job just like your boat restorations!!!


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

i hope your fishing that shanty in April on erie high 5 !


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Looks impressive


----------



## Tap that bass (Jan 5, 2018)

Awesome job. Post some pics when it’s complete.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

When your not using it, I will rent it for a concession stand on Erie. Everyone loves a hot sandwich and coffee !!


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

FISHIN 2 said:


> When your not using it, I will rent it for a concession stand on Erie. Everyone loves a hot sandwich and coffee !!


Lol, another buddy of mine said is that a taco trailer, first time he seen it.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

FISHIN 2 said:


> When your not using it, I will rent it for a concession stand on Erie. Everyone loves a hot sandwich and coffee !!


I do plan on doing some grilling out of it.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Did the side always pop out or did you just cut one side of the box out and hinge it?..or did you make the box from the ground up?


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I built it from scratch to be exactly what it is.


Shad Rap said:


> Did the side always pop out or did you just cut one side of the box out and hinge it?..or did you make the box from the ground up?


Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

My Demeyes said:


> I built it from scratch to be exactly what it is.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Even better.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

That's really nice.


----------



## therev (Dec 28, 2010)

I enjoy planning my ice adventures as much as I enjoy the fishing. I just added a solar panel yesterday to keep my shanty battery charged. Can't wait to try it out off of South Bass Island this winter! Bring on the ice!


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

therev said:


> I enjoy planning my ice adventures as much as I enjoy the fishing. I just added a solar panel yesterday to keep my shanty battery charged. Can't wait to try it out off of South Bass Island this winter! Bring on the ice!


I have a solar charger as well, hoping to get to test it out this year . How large of a shanty can you take over to SBI?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

as big as you can get on the ferry on a trailer or truck bed, gotta pay the price then find someone that will let you store it there till safe ice.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

FISHIN 2 said:


> as big as you can get on the ferry on a trailer or truck bed, gotta pay the price then find someone that will let you store it there till safe ice.


That's an option for sure, but I was referring to the plane ride over. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

My Demeyes said:


> That's an option for sure, but I was referring to the plane ride over. I have a boat that'll take a little skim ice, if there is fishable water.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk




Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

buckets only unless you pay an extra person fee and then can only be a small flipover or such. Might do a speedshack or something.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

call pc airport and ask.


----------



## therev (Dec 28, 2010)

My Demeyes said:


> I have a solar charger as well, hoping to get to test it out this year . How large of a shanty can you take over to SBI?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I bartended there for years and with much help from friends there, built it there and store it there. I'm fortunate to have good friends on the Island. Others not so lucky rent storage space. I have no idea how much that costs. Just hoping for ice this year.


----------

